

CloudKit meets CoreData - nofelmahmood
https://github.com/CloudKitSpace/CKSIncrementalStore

======
nofelmahmood
CloudKit meets CoreData. CKSIncrementalStore is a subclass of
NSIncrementalStore which automatically maintains a SQLite local cache (using
CoreData) of user’s private data on CloudKit Servers and keeps it in sync.

